# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Free Pukekos

## Mintie

Anybody want some free Pukekos for practice work? I have them to give away daily.

----------


## thejavelin

You should be contacting local crayfishing boats  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Mintie

> You should be contacting local crayfishing boats


Do the crays like them??

----------


## keengunNic

What area of the bay you in mate?

----------


## Mintie

> What area of the bay you in mate?


Live in Havelock but most of my Pook work is in Meeanee. 10 of them in the roof tray at the moment if you want some.

----------


## Mintie

> I think when @Mintie is finished with them they are beyond rescue.


Hahaha, yep, a .22 hollow point at point blank gets a little messy!

----------


## MSL

Are you trapping them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mintie

> Are you trapping them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I'm on 8 properties trappingat the moment so end up with quite a few carcasses.

----------


## Ingrid 51

A mate used to make salami outta Puke.

----------


## Sika stag

> Yes, I'm on 8 properties trappingat the moment so end up with quite a few carcasses.


Can you elaborate on methods used to trap them, I live south Waikato and sometimes there can be up to 50 in one padock - when they venture close enough I feed them .22 pellets subs. But want a method to trap and then dispatch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mintie

Sorry trapping them is a big part of my businesses livelihood so I can't share the info.

You can get single traps here that might help you - https://www.trapworks.nz/pukeko-possum-trip-trap

----------


## Bill999

also mate if you can track down someone making cloaks they will pay/trade you for them

I use to get $10 a pook for the feathers still in it frozen and this was 15+ years back
same for white geese
it was all for the feathers for making cloaks

if you pulled them out and sent the carcass to the cray guys that would be pretty damn efficient

----------


## thejavelin

> Do the crays like them??


Crays are scavengers - they take anything with meat/blood.
Definitely not recommended - but I have heard stories of back in the day people allegedly using surf-casters with a good sized hook and a lump of bread to grab seagulls off the beach to cut up and chuck in cray pots.

----------


## Mintie

18 of them up on the roof tray from this morning.... Any takers?

----------


## Sideshow

Have you thought of skinning them and selling them for fly tiring?

----------


## Mintie

> Have you thought of skinning them and selling them for fly tiring?


Nobody wants them for fly tieing, Hares are another story!

----------


## Mintie

Another 13 up there from today

----------


## hebe

Are you still doing this? I could be keen to take a couple for a feed. Always wanted to try pukeko

----------


## Mintie

> Are you still doing this? I could be keen to take a couple for a feed. Always wanted to try pukeko


Yeh mate, 7 fresh from today still up on the roof rack.

----------


## hebe

> Yeh mate, 7 fresh from today still up on the roof rack.


Pm sent

----------


## Sika stag

Seems you are in the media - 
How dumb are some of these so called bird protectors and the Justice system is stuffed. 
https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/cri...ed-duckkillers

----------


## Carbine

iwi justice  :ORLY:

----------


## Finnwolf

> iwi justice


Yep, satisfaction to all….pfft! :Zomg:

----------


## TeRei

> Anybody want some free Pukekos for practice work? I have them to give away daily.


Was that article about your cage being destroyed by those old ladies you ? Good to see you got reparation. Not .

----------


## muzza

Us white folk need to understand that Maori people ( and this is a huge generalisation ) do not think the same way we do . This is not to say they are right or wrong - or we are right or wrong - but the thought processes and outcomes simply are not the same . I dont know why - it is what it is and we need to accept that of each other.

----------


## Woody

Thats bs. If it were true there would be  no point in insurance or public liability.

----------


## MSL

> Thats bs. If it were true there would be  no point in insurance or public liability.


I agree, load of shit.  They damaged someone elses property, and faced zero consequences.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Woody

And anarchy would rule.

----------


## Danny

Something doesnt work out here, I sit on a similar panel here at times and nothing like this would be let happen. 
I also agree with the sentiment that some things should not be bogging down our courts and making lawyers rich. 
This sounds horribly mismanaged and rightfully needs to be aired. 

Again, another sad story where some decent kiwi prick is left high and dry and some do-good fuckers get away high and dry.

----------


## Micky Duck

not sure if crays like pukes...but koura LOVE parrie duck guts...was hands down the best attractant in small creeks for them.

----------


## Micky Duck

> Us white folk need to understand that Maori people ( and this is a huge generalisation ) do not think the same way we do . This is not to say they are right or wrong - or we are right or wrong - but the thought processes and outcomes simply are not the same . I dont know why - it is what it is and we need to accept that of each other.


us white folks!!!!!!!!!! who you calling white honky?????
Im a 27th generation X Bred KIWI thankyou very much,the color of my arse has NOTHING to do with how I think.....strewth I thought the KKK and third reich were dead and buried along with dumb thoughts like that....
unbefrigginleivable...its 2022 not 1930

----------


## muzza

Sorry to shatter your illusion dude - but having spent some time as a PD Warden in a previous life I can assure you that what I stated is true. Maybe you just havent moved in those circles much. Nothing to do with KKK or any other club you might want to join.

The reality is that what I wrote is 100 percent true . Not saying its right , not saying its wrong - just stating how it is .

----------


## tiroahunta

> Sorry to shatter your illusion dude - but having spent some time as a PD Warden in a previous life I can assure you that what I stated is true. Maybe you just havent moved in those circles much. Nothing to do with KKK or any other club you might want to join.
> 
> The reality is that what I wrote is 100 percent true . Not saying its right , not saying its wrong - just stating how it is .


The thought process applied between different ethnic groupings is a valid thing. 

Have a very small understanding of the difference in thinking as it relates to relationships with my family. 

Its neither good or bad.just different. It needs to be acknowledged without being called racist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Micky Duck

> Sorry to shatter your illusion dude - but having spent some time as a PD Warden in a previous life I can assure you that what I stated is true. Maybe you just havent moved in those circles much. Nothing to do with KKK or any other club you might want to join.
> 
> The reality is that what I wrote is 100 percent true . Not saying its right , not saying its wrong - just stating how it is .


well to shatter your illusion,I spent first 11 years in Tokoroa and my teen years in Taumarunui...before moving southwards,so not what you would call sheltered life.
so yes Ive worked alongside all types of people from all backgrounds...maybe your time as a PD warden has warped your preception. I would in no way join KKK or any other bigoted organisation as would have to kick my own arse....re read 27th generation XBred KIWI..... a bitza .

PHYSICALLY people are different and HISTORICALLY we have lived different lifestyles and timelines leading to different hormones timing etc...had this explained to us by a Maori teacher at highschool...hell of a nice fella who we all respected hugely...... a maori fella 200 years ago was breeding,fighting,the man of the house by late teens and an old man by 30.....most europeans you could add 10-15 years to that timeline...so it follows our brownskinned fellow men get a bit testy/scrappy/horny earlier than the paler versions.......its just the way of the world...as for thinking differently,thats more to do with upbringing and culture than anything in the genes.... we are all humans not Labradors and german shepherds or border collies

----------


## Mintie

Yep, The article is about me. Feel a bit let down by the system and disappointed it happened in the first place but I don't hold a grudge against the 2 ladies. My business is left about $1000 out of pocket for all the time spent pre feeding the trap before it was set, the time and materials to rebuild the trap and about a week the trap couldn't be out earning money. The article got LOADS more attention than I ever thought it would,  I figured it would just be a local piece buried down in the depths of the website but instead it was front page next to price Andrew. Fair bit of good publicity for me in it so all in all I'm happy enough.

Cheers

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Yep, The article is about me. Feel a bit let down by the system and disappointed it happened in the first place but I don't hold a grudge against the 2 ladies. My business is left about $1000 out of pocket for all the time spent pre feeding the trap before it was set, the time and materials to rebuild the trap and about a week the trap couldn't be out earning money. The article got LOADS more attention than I ever thought it would,  I figured it would just be a local piece buried down in the depths of the website but instead it was front page next to price Andrew. Fair bit of good publicity for me in it so all in all I'm happy enough.
> 
> Cheers


Hopefully the free advertising helps compensate for your loss and more. Sad that the system let you down.

----------


## Danny

Yep quite sad @Mintie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mintie

I've gotta say as well - fair play to Marty Sharp, a reporter from Stuff that managed to write an article about me running a business shooting native birds without making me look like a twat! 

I only received 1 negative comment from some greeny, everything else has been overwhelmingly positive and supportive!

----------


## 300CALMAN

> I've gotta say as well - fair play to Marty Sharp, a reporter from Stuff that managed to write an article about me running a business shooting native birds without making me look like a twat! 
> 
> I only received 1 negative comment from some greeny, everything else has been overwhelmingly positive and supportive!


Fair call, Stuff hiring actual reporters?! I'll be dammed. Olivia Caldwell also from the same place wrote a strangely balanced article recently.

----------

